# Like Elvis?



## JadeIcing (Dec 8, 2008)

Anyone like Elvis? Love him?:inlove: I grew up listening to him. When I was old enough to understand he was dead I was devastated. He is to me one of the sexiest man EVER! I love to dance to his music! Yes I can my mom would be ashamed if I couldn't! 

When they ran marathons for his Bday and Death it was one of the few times I was allowed to stay up late. Only other times were when they gave Grease Marathons (Usually American Graffiti was the last movie to show.) The other was when they gave Gone With The Wind. 

My fave song? [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpzV_0l5ILI&playnext=14&p=8785257EA60F0410&index=19&feature=PlayList&playnext_from=PL&ytsession=Xm955JLD5c1GMQ6uMmxPYHYfoPprLvQRZ2R6Qmjwe3_lMHMWjVD-RCWYRNdCId7A_UoWoj4IeYx_uDwi-9FC67C1kd1C2KfYscaD2S6ibkAO_t7U82FleasGECZhqZYlCcF5ZosmjGl1qzcnnfiXQiZQ8ibTkahpxZK4w00HeGOILiexNuPnZP5tBrigtlcTtnYoma0bHRafgNcRcTOWaRCniocCHrlczhL7CKvR2TvVUoS0-xRY52VehhtHvWl2JMi245iS7p9vf1N-HVHDjQLOX9zi-5Mt]Jailhouse Rock[/ame]! Yes I can act out that scene ok so I can to almost all of them if not all! Than Suspicious Mind, than In The Ghetto, than Hoind Dog,than Return To Sender, than Devil in Disguise, than Viva Las Vegas than Little Sister than Love me Tender. Who doesn't Love [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUyuGFoiWJ0&feature=PlayList&p=8785257EA60F0410&index=21&playnext=16&playnext_from=PL]Blue Christmas[/ame]??? I Got A Feeling In My Body is awesome!What Now My Love is so just so sad. For The Good Times is sweet. Have you ever heard him sing [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3XdXEJEI4E&playnext=29&playnext_from=QL]Amazing Grace?[/ame] Brings chills to my body. [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2dGVqFPQF8E]O Happy Day[/ame] is very good too. 


Ok so I think I babbles enough. Some others share.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 8, 2008)

:elvis2: NOW, you're talkin my language, Lady! It's been rumored that Elvis had a white rabbit and named it James Dean as that was his favorite actor...well, him and Brando. Have never seen a picture of the little one with The King, but would love to!

Yes!! I love The Man, The Legend Very VERY Much! Went to Graceland this past May and it was actually even better than I expected it to be. If you ever get a chance to go, do so. 

The year before last, since I couldn't go to Graceland and it was the 30th year of the anniversary of his death, I brought Elvis to me - sort of speak. I had my own "Elvis Week." Spent months getting things together for it. Each night was a different theme. 

For example, the Monday was "Elvis's Favorites". That meant that everything that was E's favorite, I'd indulge in - No, not peanut butter and banana sandwiches (which LM admits he rarely ever ate!). I did enjoy a thick steak with fries, though, and purchase a couple of Muhammed Ali's fights because The King LOVED Ali. Also had other things going on that Elvis loved, but can't recall them at the moment.

I had a luau one night as a tribute to Blue Hawaii, another night I had Graceland Day, which consisted of me getting the DVD of a tour of Graceland and picking up the pop-up book on Amazon for $5 or $10. What an impressive pop-up book! Got it used, but it didn't have a mark on it...looked brand new. Another Day was devoted to his 1968 Special - where I purchased that extended edition and watched it with all the out-takes, etc. Another night was a tribute to G.I. Blues and his love for America - so it was a very Elvis-y Patriotic Day, I forget what I had done as the night I'm leaving out, but Sunday was in tribute to his love of Gospel Music and honored his deep faith in God. It was great!! I had people over, we ate all the things that the theme pertained to, the place was decorated as such, and it gave me a chance to get some really cool Elvis presents for myself...many of which were found on ebay. 

I wonder if I can still post pictures here....I'll have to try, I'd like to send you a few pictures I had taken while I was in Tennessee. 

Don't you think his Xmas songs are The Best!? I play it over and over again. He's got the most amazing voice. I wouldn't get the new CD that's coming out where people are singing with him because I didn't want to hear anyone sing over or instead of Elvis. 

Goodness - he was HOT!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 8, 2008)

YES! I knew you would post. Ok so I pmed you. 

Elvis could sing in a way that just froze you. You couldn't help but feel what he was saying. 

An yes he was HOT!!:biggrin2:


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 8, 2008)

This was my Xmas card last year. I went to CVS and had those photocards done up. Hope you can see the picture.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes I can see!!!! Something about him in the uniform was just so yummy.:biggrin2:


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 8, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> YES! I knew you would post. Ok so I pmed you.
> 
> Elvis could sing in a way that just froze you. You couldn't help but feel what he was saying.
> 
> An yes he was HOT!!:biggrin2:



You're not kidding he had an amazing voice. It was incredible how he could go from so low to so high in his pitch. 
















Have to leave now, but will stop in tomorrow. GREAT POST!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 8, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Yes I can see!!!! Something about him in the uniform was just so yummy.:biggrin2:


YOU'RE NOT KIDDING!


Such a goof too!


----------



## BethM (Dec 8, 2008)

I love the older Elvis songs, but not so much the gospel stuff.

Chris Isaak does an AWESOME version of Blue Christmas on his Christmas cd, and there's a YouTube video of him doing Blue Moon live, featuring Scotty Moore. The last time I saw CI live, he even did a bit of Don't Be Cruel. *swoon* CI's voice can be so much like Elvis' sometimes.

Two friends and I did a roadtrip to New Orleans once, and on the way back we drove through Memphis so we could go to Graceland. Smaller than I imagined it, but very cool. We got a lot of dirty looks, though, because we made fun of some of the jumpsuits, I guess you have to be very solemn there. (Some of the jumpsuits *were* quite funny.) Unfortunately, my camera battery died after taking only one picture. 

I really wanted to load up on tacky souveniers, but everything in the gift shops was very tasteful when I was there.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 8, 2008)

*BethM wrote: *


> I love the older Elvis songs, but not so much the gospel stuff.





> The gospel is some of my fave. :shock:





> Chris Isaak does an AWESOME version of Blue Christmas on his Christmas cd, and there's a YouTube video of him doing Blue Moon live, featuring Scotty Moore. The last time I saw CI live, he even did a bit of Don't Be Cruel. *swoon* CI's voice can be so much like Elvis' sometimes.





> Never listened to him. I will check it out.





> Two friends and I did a roadtrip to New Orleans once, and on the way back we drove through Memphis so we could go to Graceland. Smaller than I imagined it, but very cool. We got a lot of dirty looks, though, because we made fun of some of the jumpsuits, I guess you have to be very solemn there. (Some of the jumpsuits *were* quite funny.)





> No solemn just a tad more mindful. Keep in mind most who make the trip there are die hard fans. (Ok some are a tad to die hard borderline needing therapy.) So many still cry at his loss. I know my mom does. He was alot to so many. Not that I am saying you were wrong I think I would have thought and more than likely giggled to. From what I have learned about him he liked to laugh.





> Unfortunately, my camera battery died after taking only one picture.





> Well that sucks.





> I really wanted to load up on tacky souveniers, but everything in the gift shops was very tasteful when I was there.


Ok.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 8, 2008)

*So glad you posted! :biggrin2:*

*Carolyn wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > YES! I knew you would post. Ok so I pmed you.
> ...


----------



## BethM (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't think we were really obnoxious about it, just giggling at some stuff. Some of the more outrageous jumpsuits, the Jungle Room, etc. But I guess we were the only people on that tour that took each others' pictures *with* things, the rest of the people wanted to take pictures of the *stuff*, sort of thing. We wouldn't have gone if we weren't fans. It was a really fun and interesting tour.

As for the souveneirs, a lot of people I knew then were *not* Elvis fans, and they didn't know why anyone would want to go there. I just wanted to bring back something fun and kitchy for them. (I mean, it's a souveneir shop.)

I didn't mean any irreverence. 
*


JadeIcing wrote: *


> *BethM wrote:*
> 
> 
> > No solemn just a tad more mindful. Keep in mind most who make the trip there are die hard fans. (Ok some are a tad to die hard borderline needing therapy.) So many still cry at his loss. I know my mom does. He was alot to so many. Not that I am saying you were wrong I think I would have thought and more than likely giggled to. From what I have learned about him he liked to laugh.
> ...


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 9, 2008)

Welcome to the thread, Beth. 

Being such a huge entertainer - and as a sign of the times - the late 60s and early 70s, the jumpsuits weren't someone everyone could get away with - in most cases, I'm sure that Only The King could make them look good.





Til this day,no one made a black leather outfit look as



as Elvis did.

They will kick people off the property that poke fun at him or honor his memory. If it looks in any waylike you're disrespecting him, the fans themselves will pounce if you push it too much. People go there from all over theglobeto pay their respects to a man who not only was an amazing entertainer and singer, but a huge philanthropist and loved all people no matter what their race, which - again -demonstrated how hewas way ahead of his time. He gave everything he had to his fans. He loved them with all of his heart and never wanted to let them down.

Yes, there are some crazy fans out there, I was with one when I went to Graceland, but their hearts are in the right places. We all have our passions. I've yet to find anyone that could equal Elvis's voice or make one of his songs sound better than he could - like he did to so many other artistssongs. I loved the way he explored all types of music - blues, country, rock, gospel, you name it - E did it with ease. 

I had a t-shirt custom made of Elvis with John Lennon's saying on the back - "Before Elvis, there was nothing." 

Jade, you're right - he _loved _to laugh and enjoy himself. He and the Memphis Mafia were always messing with each other in practical jokes.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 9, 2008)

*I know what you mean but some Elvis fans are almost religious. I have met some. They kind of freak me out. I think there is fans and than FANS. If that makes sense. *

*BethM wrote: *


> I don't think we were really obnoxious about it, just giggling at some stuff. Some of the more outrageous jumpsuits, the Jungle Room, etc. But I guess we were the only people on that tour that took each others' pictures *with* things, the rest of the people wanted to take pictures of the *stuff*, sort of thing. We wouldn't have gone if we weren't fans. It was a really fun and interesting tour.
> 
> As for the souveneirs, a lot of people I knew then were *not* Elvis fans, and they didn't know why anyone would want to go there. I just wanted to bring back something fun and kitchy for them. (I mean, it's a souveneir shop.)
> 
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 9, 2008)

*THAT BLACK LEATHER!!! YUMMY! Ok back to sanity.*

*Every video of him he just smiled. He respected everyone didn't matter who you were. *



*Carolyn wrote: *


> Welcome to the thread, Beth.
> 
> Til this day,no one made a black leather outfit look as
> 
> ...


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 10, 2008)

I can remember when Elvis died...I wasn't a huge fan of his - love his music, but just never followed him much as a fan, if that makes sense. (Guess I just didn't realize I liked him, as the song I'd picked for my wedding reception - the one we had our first dance to - was "Can't Help Falling In Love".) Still, it was a great shock to hear of his passing.

Funny, seeing this thread about Elvis reminds me of the most peculiar dream I had around 4 years ago. I dreamt that I was a woman back in the 50s and I was standing outside of a school with a young girl....what was odd though, is that I believe I was also the little girl in the dream, like the woman and the girl were both part of myself. We were supposed to go inside the building but I was very hesitant; for some reason I really didn't want to go. And then suddenly Elvis appeared, smiled that great smile of his, put his arm around me and comforted me, telling me it would be okay...not to be afraid and that he would be with me when I went in. That's when I woke up. And I thought that was so odd; Elvis appearing in my dream, as he was never on my mind at all and I hadn't seen anything in my waking life to remind me of him. It was a very surreal experience. Oh yes, and I didn't find out until a while later that Elvis had actually been quite a spiritual person in life. Since that dream seemed to have a fairly huge spiritual significance, I've often wondered if it was his soul visiting mine. 

Aside from that weird side note , I agree totally about the black leather-clad Elvis.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 10, 2008)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> Funny, seeing this thread about Elvis reminds me of the most peculiar dream I had around 4 years ago. I dreamt that I was a woman back in the 50s and I was standing outside of a school with a young girl....what was odd though, is that I believe I was also the little girl in the dream, like the woman and the girl were both part of myself. We were supposed to go inside the building but I was very hesitant; for some reason I really didn't want to go. And then suddenly Elvis appeared, smiled that great smile of his, put his arm around me and comforted me, telling me it would be okay...not to be afraid and that he would be with me when I went in. That's when I woke up. And I thought that was so odd; Elvis appearing in my dream, as he was never on my mind at all and I hadn't seen anything in my waking life to remind me of him. It was a very surreal experience. Oh yes, and I didn't find out until a while later that Elvis had actually been quite a spiritual person in life. Since that dream seemed to have a fairly huge spiritual significance, I've often wondered if it was his soul visiting mine.



What a neat dream! That would be awesome if it really was his soul visiting yours! I bet he wouldn't do it often, lol, but maybe he would. 

I'm a fan of Elvis too. Not a super super big fan lol, but I do listen to some of his music. My Fave songs are "JailHouse Rock" and "Hound Dog." 

In fact, I must go listen to JailHouse Rock right now before I head for bed! Lol. 

Emily


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 10, 2008)

Welcome to the party Bassetluv and BlueSkyAcres!!!







JadeIcing, Yes, there are fans and then there are freaks! Just ask Snuggy's Mom about Alex, the girl that went with us to Graceland. Every single thing we'd do or see, inside the few days we were staying there, she was asking "Did Elvis do that? Was that here when Elvis was alive?" It got old. I think she's pretty much a lost soul. It's sad because I'm not sure she ever really accepted his death. She's got herself convinced in her mind that he is more of a God than a man. He was an extraordinary man though. Still, he was human and she seems to leave that piece of him out. 

Bassetluv, you lucky Lady you! What a great dream! I'm certain that that was Elvis's spirit connecting with you. What a wonderful vision to have in your mind and feel in your heart when you woke up. Thank you for sharing that with us. 

As I was walking through Graceland, I was wondering if I'd feel his presence. Sadly, I didn't really. Sure, I knew he loved it there, but I didn't really feel like his soul was hanging out there still. At the end of the tour, there is a wishing well in the meditation garden. I dropped in three pennies and made a wish on all of them. I asked for him to send me a sign that he knew I was there - just so that I could feel his presence. He did just that moments later. 

Loved how you signed off BlueSkyAcres - going to listen to The King. 

You guys might enjoy this - check out the comparison pictures of him and LM. Pretty amazing how much she looks like him and has the same characteristics, isn't it?


























I love this picture of her connecting with him as a baby. God, he loved her so.


----------



## bat42072 (Dec 10, 2008)

my 17 year old loves elvis(so do I).... one day I want to take her to graceland... maybe for graduation... 

my mom was such a huge fan ... she had every record9my dad was an ass and took them in the divorce) her mom died a week to the day before Elvis... everyone says she cried harder for Elvis than her own mom( I think she was crying for both)


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 11, 2008)

Thought of more songs!

Danny Boy (1976)

Good Luck Charm

Return To Sender

A Little Less Conversation

Witchcraft


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 11, 2008)

Went searching and found this!

This is an alphabetical list of the songs known to have been recorded and/or performed by *Elvis Presley* between 1953 and 1977.

A

"Adam and Eve" 
"After Loving You" 
"Ain't That Lovin' You, Baby" 
"All I Needed Was The Rain" 
"All Shook Up" 
"All That I Am" 
"Almost" 
"Almost Always True" 
"Almost In Love" 
"Always on my mind" 
"Am I Ready" 
"Amazing Grace" 
"America the Beautiful" 
"An American Trilogy" 
"And I Love You So" 
"Any Day Now" 
"Anyone (Could Fall In Love With You)" 
"Anyplace Is Paradise" 
"Anything That's Part of You" 
"Any Way You Want Me (That's How I Will Be)" 
"Apron Strings" 
"Are You Lonesome Tonight?" 
"Are You Sincere"
Big Boss Man" 

[*]"Big Hunk O' Love, A" 
[*]"Big Love Big Heartache" 
[*]"Bitter They Are Harder They Fall" 
[*]"Black Star" 
[*]"Blessed Jesus Hold My Hand" 
[*]"Blowin' In the Wind" 
[*]"Blue Christmas" 
[*]"Blue Eyes Crying in the Rain" 
[*]"Blue Hawaii" 
[*]"Blue Moon" 
[*]"Blue Moon of Kentucky" 
[*]"Blue River" 
[*]"Blue Suede Shoes" 
[*]"Blueberry Hill" 
[*]"Bosom of Abraham" 
[*]"Boss Nova Baby" 
[*]"A Boy Like Me, A Girl Like You" 
[*]"Bridge Over Troubled Water" 
[*]"Bringing It Back" 
[*]"Britches" 
[*]"Brown Eyed Handsome Man" 
[*]"The Bullfighter Was A Lady" 
[*]"Burning Love" 
[*]"By and By" [/list] Can't Help Falling In Love" 

[*]"Carny Town " 
[*]"Catching On Fast" 
[*]"Cattle Call" 
[*]"Change of Habit" 
[*]"Charro" 
[*]"Chesay" 
[*]"Cindy Cindy" 
[*]"City By Night" 
[*]"C.C. Ryder 
[*]"Clambake" 
[*]"Clean Up Your Own Backyard" 
[*]"C'mon Everybody" 
[*]"Come Along" 
[*]"Come What May" 
[*]"Confidence" 
[*]"Cotton Candy Land" 
[*]"Cottonfields" 
[*]"Could I Fall In Love" 
[*]"Crawfish" 
[*]"Crazy Arms" 
[*]"Cross My Heart and Hope to Die" 
[*]"Crying In the Chapel" 
[*]"Crying Time" [/list] Danny Boy" 

[*]"Dark Moon" 
[*]"Datin'" 
[*]"Dear Lord" 
[*]"Devil In Disguise" 
[*]"Didja' Ever" 
[*]"Dirty Dirty Feeling" 
[*]"Dixieland Rock" 
[*]"Do Not Disturb" 
[*]"Do the Clam" 
[*]"Do the Vega" 
[*]"Do You Know Who I Am" 
[*]"A Dog's Life" 
[*]"Doin' the Best I Can" 
[*]"Dominic" 
[*]"Doncha' Think It's Time" 
[*]"Don't" 
[*]"Don't Ask Me Why" 
[*]"Don't Be Cruel" 
[*]"Don't Cry, Daddy" 
[*]"Don't Forbid Me" 
[*]"Don't Leave Me Now" 
[*]"Don't Think Twice, It's All Right" 
[*]"Double Trouble" 
[*]"Down By the Riverside" 
[*]"Down In the Alley" 
[*]"Drums of the Islands" [/list] Earth Angel" 

[*]"Earth Boy" 
[*]"Easy Come Easy Go" 
[*]"(Such an) Easy Question" 
[*]"Echoes of Love" 
[*]"Edge of Reality" 
[*]"El Paso" 
[*]"El Toro" 
[*]"An Evening Prayer" 
[*]"Every Effort Has Been Made" 
[*]"Everybody Come Aboard" 
[*]"The Eyes of Texas" [/list] Faded Love" 

[*]"The Fair's Moving On" 
[*]"Fairytale" 
[*]"Fame and Fortune" 
[*]"Farther Along" 
[*]"Fever" 
[*]"Find Out What's Happening" 
[*]"Finders Keepers Losers Weepers" 
[*]"Fire Down Below" 
[*]"First In Line" 
[*]"The First Noel" 
[*]"The First Time Ever I Saw Your Face" 
[*]"500 Miles" 
[*]"Five Sleepy Heads" 
[*]"Flaming Star" 
[*]"Flip, Flop & Fly" 
[*]"Follow That Dream" 
[*]"Fool" 
[*]"The Fool" 
[*]"Fool Fool Fool" 
[*]"A Fool Such As I"[1][/suP] 
[*]"Fools Fall In Love" 
[*]"Fools Rush In" 
[*]"For Ol' Time's Sake" 
[*]"For the Good Times" 
[*]"For the Heart" 
[*]"For the Millionth and the Last Time" 
[*]"Forget Me Never" 
[*]"Fort Lauderdale Chamber Of Commerce" 
[*]"Fountain of Love" 
[*]"Frankfort Special" 
[*]"Frankie and Johnny" 
[*]"Froggy Went A-Courtin'" 
[*]"From a Jack to a King" 
[*]"Fun in Acapulco" 
[*]"Funny How Time Slips Away" [/list] Gentle On My Mind"


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 11, 2008)

[*]"Gently" 
[*]"Get Back" 
[*]"Ghost Riders in the Sky" 
[*]"Girl Happy" 
[*]"The Girl I Never Loved" 
[*]"Girl Next Door Went a Walking" 
[*]"Girl of Mine" 
[*]"The Girl of My Best Friend" 
[*]"Girls, Girls, Girls" 
[*]"Give Me the Right" 
[*]"Go East Young Man" 
[*]"God Calls Me Home" 
[*]"Gods Gonna Cut 'Em Down" 
[*]"Goin' Home" 
[*]"Golden Coins" 
[*]"Gonna Get Back Home Somehow" 
[*]"Good Luck Charm" 
[*]"Good Rocking Tonight" 
[*]"Good Time Charlie's Got the Blues" 
[*]"Got A Lot O' Living to Do" 
[*]"Got My Mojo Working" 
[*]"Green Green Grass of Home" 
[*]"Guadalajara" 
[*]"Guitar Boogie" 
[*]"Guitar Man" [/list] Happy Birthday To You" 

[*]"Happy Ending" 
[*]"Happy, Happy Birthday, Baby" 
[*]"Harbor Lights" 
[*]"Hard Headed Woman" 
[*]"Hard Knocks" 
[*]"Hard Luck" 
[*]"Harem Holiday" 
[*]"Hava Nagila" 
[*]"Have A Happy" 
[*]"Have I Told You Lately that I Love You?" 
[*]"Hawaiian Sunset" 
[*]"Hawaiian Wedding Song" 
[*]"He" 
[*]"He Is My Everything" 
[*]"He Knows Just What I Need" 
[*]"He Touched Me" 
[*]"Heart Of Rome" 
[*]"Heartbreak Hotel" 
[*]"Hearts Of Stone" 
[*]"He'll Have to Go" 
[*]"Help Me" 
[*]"Help Me Make It Through the Night" 
[*]"Here Comes Santa Claus" 
[*]"He's Only A Prayer Away" 
[*]"He's Your Uncle Not Your Dad" 
[*]"Hey Hey Hey" 
[*]"Hey Jude" 
[*]"Hey Little Girl" 
[*]"Hi-Heel Sneakers" 
[*]"Hide Thou Me" 
[*]"His Hand In Mine" 
[*]"His Latest Flame" 
[*]"Holly Leaves and Christmas Trees" 
[*]"Home Is Where The Heart Is" 
[*]"Honey" 
[*]"Hot Dog" 
[*]"Hound Dog" 
[*]"House of Sand" 
[*]"A House That Has Everything" 
[*]"How Can You Lose What You Never Had" 
[*]"How Do You Think I Feel" 
[*]"How Great Thou Art" 
[*]"How the Web Was Woven" 
[*]"How Would You Like To Be" 
[*]"How's The World Treating You" 
[*]"A Hundred Years From Now" 
[*]"Hurt" 
[*]"Husky Dusky Day" [/list] I Can't Stop Loving You"


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 11, 2008)

[*]"I Did It My Way 
[*]"I Didn't Make It On Playing Guitar" 
[*]"I Don't Care If The Sun Don't Shine" 
[*]"I Don't Wanna Be Tied" 
[*]"I Don't Want To" 
[*]"I Feel So Bad" 
[*]"I Feel That I've Known You Forever" 
[*]"I Forgot To Remember To Forget" 
[*]"I Got A Feeling In My Body" 
[*]"I Got A Woman" 
[*]"I Got Lucky" 
[*]"I Got Stung" 
[*]"I Gotta Know" 
[*]"I Hear A Sweet Voice Calling" 
[*]"I, John" 
[*]"I Just Can't Help Believing" 
[*]"I Just Can't Make It By Myself" 
[*]"I Love Only One Girl" 
[*]"I Love You Because" 
[*]"I Met Her Today" 
[*]"I Miss You" 
[*]"I Need Somebody To Lean On" 
[*]"I Need You So" 
[*]"I Need Your Love Tonight" 
[*]"I Need Your Loving Everyday" 
[*]"I Really Don't Want To Know" 
[*]"I Shall Be Released" 
[*]"I Shall Not Be Moved" 
[*]"I Slipped I Stumbled I Fell" 
[*]"I Think I'm Gonna Like It Here" 
[*]"I Understand Just How You Feel" 
[*]"I Want To Be Free" 
[*]"I Want You With Me" 
[*]"I Want You, I Need You, I Love You" 
[*]"I Was Born About Ten Thousand Years Ago" 
[*]"I Was The One" 
[*]"I Washed My Hands In Muddy Water" 
[*]"I Will Be Home Again" 
[*]"I Will Be True" 
[*]"I Wonder, I Wonder, I Wonder" 
[*]"If Every Day Was Like Christmas" 
[*]"If I Can Dream" 
[*]"If I Get Home On Christmas Day" 
[*]"If I Loved You" 
[*]"If I Were You" 
[*]"If I'm A Fool" 
[*]"If That Isn't Love" 
[*]"If The Lord Wasn't Walking By My Side" 
[*]"If We Never Meet Again" 
[*]"If You Don't Come Back" 
[*]"If You Love Me Let Me Know" 
[*]"If You Talk In Your Sleep" 
[*]"If You Think I Don't Need You" 
[*]"I'll Be Back" 
[*]"I'll Be Home For Christmas" 
[*]"I'll Be Home On Christmas Day" 
[*]"I'll Be There" 
[*]"I'll Hold You In My Heart" 
[*]"I'll Never Fall In Love Again" 
[*]"I'll Never Know" 
[*]"I'll Never Let You Go" 
[*]"I'll Never Stand In Your Way" 
[*]"I'll Remember You" 
[*]"I'll Take Love" 
[*]"I'll Take You Home Again, Kathleen" 
[*]"I'm A Roustabout" 
[*]"I'm Beginning To Forget You" 
[*]"I'm Coming Home" 
[*]"I'm Counting On You" 
[*]"I'm Falling In Love Tonight" 
[*]"I'm Gonna Bid My Blues Goodbye" 
[*]"I'm Gonna Sit Right Down And Cry (Over You)" 
[*]"I'm Gonna Walk Dem Golden Stairs" 
[*]"I'm In A Crowd But Oh So Alone" 
[*]"I'm Leavin'" 
[*]"I'm Leaving It Up To You" 
[*]"I'm Left You're Right She's Gone" 
[*]"I'm Movin' On" 
[*]"I'm Not The Marrying Kind" 
[*]"I'm So Lonesome I Could Cry" 
[*]"I'm Yours" 
[*]"The Impossible Dream" 
[*]"In My Father's House" 
[*]"In My Way" 
[*]"In The Garden" 
[*]"In The Ghetto" 
[*]"In Your Arms" 
[*]"Indescribably Blue" 
[*]"Inherit The Wind" 
[*]"Is It So Strange" 
[*]"Island of Love " 
[*]"It Ain't No Big Thing But It's Growing" 
[*]"It Feels So Right" 
[*]"It Hurts Me" 
[*]"It Is No Secret" 
[*]"It Keeps Right On A-Hurtin'" 
[*]"It Won't Be Long" 
[*]"It Won't Seem Like Christmas" 
[*]"It Wouldn't Be The Same Without You" 
[*]"Ito Eats" 
[*]"It's A Matter Of Time" 
[*]"It's A Sin" 
[*]"It's A Sin To Tell A Lie" 
[*]"It's A Wonderful World" 
[*]"It's Been So Long Darling" 
[*]"It's Carnival Time" 
[*]"It's Different Now" 
[*]"It's Easy For You" 
[*]"It's Impossible" 
[*]"It's Midnight" 
[*]"It's No Fun Being Lonely" 
[*]"It's Now Or Never" 
[*]"It's Only Love" 
[*]"It's Over" 
[*]"It's Still Here" 
[*]"It's Your Baby You Rock It" 
[*]"I've Been Blue" 
[*]"I've Got A Thing About You Baby" 
[*]"I've Got Confidence" 
[*]"I've Got To Find My Baby" 
[*]"I've Lost You" [/list] Jailhouse Rock"


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 11, 2008)

[*]"Jambalaya" 
[*]"Jesus Walked That Lonesome Valley" 
[*]"Johnny B. Goode" 
[*]"Joshua Fit The Battle" 
[*]"Judy" 
[*]"Just a Closer Walk With Thee" 
[*]"Just A Little Bit" 
[*]"Just A Little Talk With Jesus" 
[*]"Just Because" 
[*]"Just Call Me Lonesome" 
[*]"Just For Old Time Sake" 
[*]"Just Pretend" 
[*]"Just Tell Her Jim Said Hello" [/list] Kentucky Rain" 

[*]"Killing Me Softly" 
[*]"King Creole" 
[*]"King Of The Whole Wide World" 
[*]"Kismet" 
[*]"Kiss Me Quick" 
[*]"Kissin' Cousins" 
[*]"Kissin' Cousins 2" 
[*]"Known Only To Him" 
[*]"Ku U I Po" [/list] Lady Madonna" 

[*]"The Last Farewell" 
[*]"Lawdy Miss Clawdy" 
[*]"Lead Me Guide Me" 
[*]"Let It Be Me" 
[*]"Let Me" 
[*]"Let Me Be There" 
[*]"Let Yourself Go" 
[*]"Let's Be Friends 
[*]"Let's Forget About The Stars" 
[*]"Life" 
[*]"Life Story" 
[*]"The Lighthouse" 
[*]"Like A Baby" 
[*]"A Little Bit Of Green" 
[*]"Little Cabin On The Hill" 
[*]"Little Darlin'" 
[*]"Little Egypt" 
[*]"A Little Less Conversation" 
[*]"Little Sister" 
[*]"Lonely Man" 
[*]"Lonesome Cowboy" 
[*]"Long Black Limousine" 
[*]"Long Legged Girl" 
[*]"Long Lonely Highway" 
[*]"Long Tall Sally" 
[*]"Look Out Broadway" 
[*]"The Lord's Prayer" 
[*]"Love Coming Down" 
[*]"Love Letters" 
[*]"The Love Machine" 
[*]"Love Me" 
[*]"Love Me Love The Life I Lead" 
[*]"Love Me Tender" 
[*]"Love Me Tonight" 
[*]"Love Song Of The Year" 
[*]"Lovely Mamie" 
[*]"Lover Doll" 
[*]"Lovin' Arms" 
[*]"Loving You" [/list] Macarthur Park" 

[*]"Make Believe" 
[*]"Make Me Know It" 
[*]"Make the World Go Away" 
[*]"Mama" 
[*]"Mama Don't Dance" (Actual Title "Your Mama Don't Dance") 
[*]"Mama Liked The Roses" 
[*]"Mansion Over The Hilltop" 
[*]"Marguerita" 
[*]"Mary In The Morning" 
[*]"Mary Lou Brown" 
[*]"Maybellene" 
[*]"Mean Woman Blues" 
[*]"The Meanest Girl In Town" 
[*]"Memories" 
[*]"Memphis, Tennessee" 
[*]"Men With Broken Hearts" 
[*]"Merry Christmas Baby" 
[*]"A Mess Of Blues" 
[*]"Mexico " 
[*]"Mickey Mouse March" 
[*]"Milkcow Blues Boogie" 
[*]"Milky White Way" 
[*]"Mine" 
[*]"Miracle Of The Rosary" 
[*]"Mirage" 
[*]"Mona Lisa" 
[*]"Money Honey" 
[*]"Moody Blue" 
[*]"Moonlight Sonata" 
[*]"Moonlight Swim" 
[*]"More" 
[*]"Mr. Songman" 
[*]"My Babe" 
[*]"My Baby Left Me" 
[*]"My Baby's Gone" 
[*]"My Blue Moon Will Turn To Gold Again" 
[*]"My Boy" 
[*]"My Country 'Tis Of Thee" 
[*]"My Desert Serenade" 
[*]"My Happiness" 
[*]"My Heart Cries For You" 
[*]"My Little Friend" 
[*]"My Way" 
[*]"My Wish Came True" 
[*]"Mystery Train" [/list] No More" 

[*]"No Room To Rumba In A Sportscar" 
[*]"Nothingville" [/list] O Come All Ye Faithful" 

[*]"O Little Town of Bethlehem" 
[*]"Oh Happy Day" 
[*]"Oh How I Love Jesus" 
[*]"Old Rugged Cross, The" 
[*]"Old Macdonald" 
[*]"Old Shep" 
[*]"On A Snowy Christmas Night" 
[*]"On The Jericho Road" 
[*]"On Top Of Old Smoky" 
[*]"Once Is Enough" 
[*]"One Boy, Two Little Girls" 
[*]"One Broken Heart For Sale" 
[*]"One Night" 
[*]"One Night of Sin"(Same as "One Night" but with different lyrics) 
[*]"One Track Heart" 
[*]"One-Sided Love Affair" 
[*]"Only Believe" 
[*]"Only The Strong Survive" 
[*]"Out of Sight, Out of Mind" [/list] Peace In The Valley"


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 11, 2008)

[*]"Peter Gunn" 
[*]"Petunia The Gardener's Daughter" 
[*]"Pieces of My Life" 
[*]"Pink Cadillac" 
[*]"Plantation Rock" 
[*]"Playing For Keeps" 
[*]"Please Don't Drag That String Around" 
[*]"Please Don't Stop Loving Me" 
[*]"Pledging My Love" 
[*]"Pocketful of Rainbows" 
[*]"Poison Ivy League" 
[*]"Polk Salad Annie" 
[*]"Poor Boy" 
[*]"Portrait of My Love" 
[*]"Power of My Love" 
[*]"Pretty Little Moonbeams" - Recorded To Be Inserted Into The Film Performance Of "Girls! Girls! Girls!" 
[*]"Promised Land" 
[*]"Proud Mary" 
[*]"Puppet On A String" 
[*]"Put The Blame On Me" 
[*]"Put Your Hand In The Hand" [/list] Raindrops Keep Fallin' On My Head" 

[*]"Raised on Rock" 
[*]"Reach Out To Jesus" 
[*]"Ready Teddy" 
[*]"Reconsider Baby" 
[*]"Relax" 
[*]"Release Me" 
[*]"Return To Sender" 
[*]"Riding The Rainbow" 
[*]"Rip It Up" 
[*]"Rock-A-Hula Baby" 
[*]"Roses Are Red" 
[*]"Roustabout" 
[*]"Rubberneckin'" 
[*]"Run On" 
[*]"Runaway" [/list] San Antonio Rose"


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 11, 2008)

[*]"Sand Castles" 
[*]"Santa Bring My Baby Back To Me" 
[*]"Santa Claus Is Back In Town" 
[*]"Santa Lucia" 
[*]"Saved" 
[*]"School Days" 
[*]"Scratch My Back" 
[*]"See See Rider" 
[*]"Seeing Is Believing" 
[*]"Seeing You Children" 
[*]"Send Me Some Lovin'" 
[*]"Sentimental Me" 
[*]"Separate Ways" 
[*]"Shake A Hand" 
[*]"Shake, Rattle And Roll" 
[*]"Shake That Tambourine" 
[*]"She Thinks I Still Care" 
[*]"She Wears My Ring" 
[*]"She's A Machine" 
[*]"She's Not You" 
[*]"Shoppin' Around" 
[*]"Shout It Out" 
[*]"Show Me Thy Ways O Lord" 
[*]"Signs of the Zodiac" 
[*]"Silent Night" 
[*]"Silver Bells" 
[*]"Sing You Children" 
[*]"Singing Tree" 
[*]"Sixteen Tons" 
[*]"Slicin' Sand" 
[*]"Slowly But Surely" 
[*]"Smokey Mountain Boy" 
[*]"Smorgasbord" 
[*]"Snowbird" 
[*]"Something" 
[*]"So Close Yet So Far" 
[*]"So Glad You're Mine" 
[*]"So High" 
[*]"Softly And Tenderly" 
[*]"Softly, As I Leave You" 
[*]"Soldier Boy" 
[*]"Solitaire" 
[*]"Somebody Bigger Than You And I" 
[*]"Something" 
[*]"Something Blue" 
[*]"Song Of The Shrimp" 
[*]"Sound Advice" 
[*]"Spanish Eyes" 
[*]"Speedway " 
[*]"Spinout" 
[*]"Spring Fever" 
[*]"Stagger Lee" 
[*]"Stand By Me" 
[*]"Startin' Tonight" 
[*]"Starting Today" 
[*]"Stay Away" 
[*]"Stay Away Joe" 
[*]"Steadfast Loyal And True" 
[*]"Steamroller Blues" 
[*]"Steppin' Out Of Line" 
[*]"Stop Look And Listen" 
[*]"Stop Where You Are" 
[*]"Stranger In My Own Hometown" 
[*]"Stranger In The Crowd" 
[*]"Stuck On You" 
[*]"Such A Night" 
[*]"Summer Kisses Winter Tears" 
[*]"Summertime Has Passed And Gone" 
[*]"Suppose" 
[*]"Surrender" 
[*]"Susan When She Tried" 
[*]"Susie Q" 
[*]"Suspicion" 
[*]"Suspicious Minds" 
[*]"Sweet Angeline" 
[*]"Sweet Caroline" 
[*]"Sweet Inspirations" 
[*]"Sweet Leilani" 
[*]"Sweet Spirit" 
[*]"Sweetheart You Done Me Wrong" 
[*]"Swing Down Sweet Chariot" 
[*]"Sylvia" 
[*]"The Sound Of Your Cry" [/list] Take My Hand, Precious Lord"


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 11, 2008)

[*]"Take These Chains From My Heart" 
[*]"Talk About The Good Times" 
[*]"Teardrops" 
[*]"Teddy Bear" 
[*]"Tell Her Jim Says Hello" 
[*]"Tell Me Why" 
[*]"Tender Feeling" 
[*]"The Tennessee Waltz" 
[*]"Thanks To The Rolling Sea" 
[*]"That's All Right (Mama)" 
[*]"That's My Desire" 
[*]"That's Someone You Never Forget" 
[*]"That's What You Get For Loving Me" 
[*]"That's When Your Heartaches Begin" 
[*]"There Ain't Nothing Like A Song" 
[*]"There Goes My Everything" 
[*]"There Is No God But God" 
[*]"There Is So Much World To See" 
[*]"There's A Brand New Day On The Horizon" 
[*]"There's A Honky Tonk Angel" 
[*]"There's Always Me" 
[*]"There's Gold In The Mountains" 
[*]"There's No Place Like Home" 
[*]"There's No Tomorrow" 
[*]"They Remind Me Too Much Of You" 
[*]"A Thing Called Love" 
[*]"Thinking About You" 
[*]"This Is Living" 
[*]"This Is My Heaven" 
[*]"This Is Our Dance" 
[*]"This Is The Story" 
[*]"This Time" 
[*]"Three Corn Patches" 
[*]"Thrill Of Your Love" 
[*]"Tiger Man" 
[*]"Today, Tomorrow And Forever" 
[*]"Tomorrow Is a Long Time" 
[*]"Tomorrow Never Comes" 
[*]"Tomorrow Night" 
[*]"Tonight's All Right For Love" 
[*]"Tonight's So Right For Love" 
[*]"Too Much" 
[*]"Too Much Monkey Business" 
[*]"Treat Me Nice" 
[*]"Trouble" 
[*]"T-R-O-U-B-L-E" 
[*]"True Love" 
[*]"True Love Travels On A Gravel Road" 
[*]"Tryin' To Get To You" 
[*]"Tumbling Tumbleweeds" 
[*]"Turn Around, Look At Me" 
[*]"Turn Your Eyes Upon Jesus" 
[*]"Tutti Frutti" 
[*]"Tweedle Dee" 
[*]"The Twelfth Of Never" 
[*]"Twenty Days And Twenty Nights" [/list] Unchained Melody"


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 11, 2008)

[*]"Until It's Time For You To Go" 
[*]"Up Above My Head" [/list] Violet" 

[*]"Viva Las Vegas" [/list] Way Down" 

[*]"We Call On Him" 
[*]"We Can Make The Morning" 
[*]"Wear My Ring Around Your Neck" 
[*]"Wearin' That Loved-On Look" 
[*]"Welcome To My World" 
[*]"We'll Be Together" 
[*]"We're Coming In Loaded" 
[*]"We're Gonna Move" 
[*]"Western Union" 
[*]"What A Wonderful Life" 
[*]"What Every Woman Lives For" 
[*]"What Now My Love" 
[*]"What Now What Next Where To" 
[*]"What She's Really Like" 
[*]"What'd I Say" 
[*]"Wheels On My Heels" 
[*]"When God Dips His Love In My Heart" 
[*]"When I'm Over You" 
[*]"When It Rains It Really Pours" 
[*]"When My Blue Moon Turns To Gold Again" 
[*]"When The Saints Go Marching In" 
[*]"When the Snow Is on the Roses" 
[*]"When The Swallows Come Back To Capistrano" 
[*]"Where Could I Go But To The Lord" 
[*]"Where Did They Go Lord" 
[*]"Where Do I Go From Here" 
[*]"Where Do You Come From" 
[*]"Where No One Stands Alone" 
[*]"The Whiffenpoof Song" 
[*]"A Whistling Tune" 
[*]"White Christmas" 
[*]"Who Am I" 
[*]"Who Are You" 
[*]"Who Needs Money" 
[*]"Whole Lotta Shakin' Goin On" 
[*]"Who's Sorry Now" 
[*]"Why Me Lord" 
[*]"Wild In The Country" 
[*]"Winter Wonderland" 
[*]"Wisdom Of The Ages" 
[*]"Witchcraft" (Coleman/Leigh) 
[*]"Witchcraft" (Bartholomew/King) 
[*]"Without A Song" 
[*]"Without Him" 
[*]"Without Love" 
[*]"Wolf Call" 
[*]"Woman Without Love" 
[*]"The Wonder Of You" 
[*]"Wonderful World" 
[*]"The Wonderful World Of Christmas" 
[*]"Wooden Heart" 
[*]"A World Of Our Own" 
[*]"Words" 
[*]"Working on the Building" 
[*]"Wouldn't Be The Same Without You" 
[*]"Write To Me From Naples" [/list] The Yellow Rose Of Texas"


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 11, 2008)

[*]"Yesterday" 
[*]"Yippie Ya Yo Ya Yeah" 
[*]"Yoga Is As Yoga Does" 
[*]"You Asked Me To" 
[*]"You Belong To My Heart" 
[*]"You Better Run" 
[*]"You Can Have Her" 
[*]"You Can't Say No In Acapulco" 
[*]"You Don't Have To Say You Love Me" 
[*]"You Don't Know Me" 
[*]"You Gave Me A Mountain" 
[*]"You Gotta Stop" 
[*]"You'll Be Gone" 
[*]"You'll Never Walk Alone" 
[*]"You'll Think Of Me" 
[*]"Young And Beautiful" 
[*]"Young Dreams" 
[*]"Young Love" 
[*]"Your Cheatin' Heart" 
[*]"Your Groovy Self" 
[*]"Your Life Has Just Begun" 
[*]"Your Love's Been A Long Time Coming" 
[*]"Your Time Hasn't Come Yet Baby" 
[*]"You're A Heartbreaker" 
[*]"You're All I Want For Christmas" 
[*]"You're The Boss" 
[*]"You're The Only Star In My Blue Heaven" 
[*]"You're The Reason I'm Living" 
[*]"You've Lost That Lovin' Feelin'" [/list]
Retrieved from "http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Elvis_Presley_songs"

Hidden category: Articles needing additional references from December 2007


----------

